# Casio Made in China????



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello, what do you think?
It is legit this DW-6900 made in China... I have seen Casio made in Japan and malaisya, but never in China...

It is a fake?

:think:


----------



## Resinbandit (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello Schirra,
I believe you will find that Casio's are made all over the globe. Member Casionerd actually talks about a classic dw5x000 model made for the pakistan army.

I think for a while Korea was where a lot of g-shocks came from (from memory the example on Sjors site? we all know what my memory is like;-) :-D ). To be expected once that nation comes into it's own economically, it becomes "economically/politically" prudent to move elsewhere. 

To answer your question. No it's not a fake.:gold 

Casio's are made in Japan, China, Korea, Thailand, Malaysia ....anywhere else I'm forgetting?

EDIT: You will also find that sometimes a G-shock has "Japanese Movement cased in ........."


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

*Hi Schirra -*

*If you don't want to take a risk, I would look for a Made In Korea, Japan or Malaysia as I have never seen a fake with these Made In words on the back.*

*Made In China.. Hmmmm.. I've never seen a fake, nor an authentic with this on the back now I'm thinking....:think: *

*My advice, forget it and don't buy just in case:rodekaart :-!*


----------



## RWare (Mar 10, 2006)

I owned a 6900 made in China. Sold it becaus of the plastic buckle. It certainly seemed legit. I'm not at the level of the guru's here, but I think I've been right 99 percent of the time when someone asks if some watch on the bay if real or fake. At least I don't think I got fooled.


----------



## pipes (Feb 9, 2006)

Never heard of or saw a G made in China ! But I have one made in Korea a 6600 model and a pile made in Thailand and and a few a mine are the Japan Made models ......:-!


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)

*My 6900 also says "Made in China" as well. There was a thread some time back about the little white mark between the arrow on the left of the illuminator and the display, which mine has. *


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks to everybody... I have buy this watch, but is not coming here... Yesterday looking at the pictures, I've seen the "made in" inscription and this let me a little bad thinking about a fake.
I have understand that there very low possibility that this is a fake, so I wait for the watch and I can see betetr with the watch in my hand.

Again, Thanks!


ps: eheemmmm... what's the purpose of the three small round dial!?:-S


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

I thought I should write here that I also have DW-6900's made in China, but I see I am not the only one :-D Alll three round dials are representing the seconds in a minute. If I'm right (I havn't got one lying here around at the moment) the Big one represent the 10 seconds mark, the smal ones the single seconds. If I recall right my memory it's called "Time Progression Animation" (well, it could be freely translated from Dutch I think).

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank Sjors, you are always present to help people like me!

;-)


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

_I've never seen a made in China either but obviously they are because Sjors has one;-)_


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Ozz,

As far as I can remember I have only seen it on the back basic DW-6900's. Since, if you have one or more, you have bought them in Japan, the chance is that yours is a "made in China" model practically nihil. It's been a few years ago I noticed it on the back of my DW-6900. Since the (high quality) copy practices in China is well known, it was remarkable to see this text on a G-Shock.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

Sjors said:


> Hi Ozz,
> 
> As far as I can remember I have only seen it on the back basic DW-6900's. Since, if you have one or more, you have bought them in Japan, the chance is that yours is a "made in China" model practically nihil. It's been a few years ago I noticed it on the back of my DW-6900. Since the (high quality) copy practices in China is well known, it was remarkable to see this text on a G-Shock.
> 
> ...


*We can only guess that the Bangkok Flogman is possibly made in China, but states made in Japan.*

*On the other hand, they are readily available on the streets of Thailand, so also a good chance that a factory in Bangkok is pumping them out.*

*If the military stays in power, we may see many more fakes:-X*


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

Reading about the fakes casio, I'm thinking about this:

When I start to collect Speedmasters, about 7 years ago, there's was not a lot of Moonwatch fakes around... and after, when they comes was easy to spot them, very easy.
Not easy as the Glycine Airman taht was very, very similar to the original.
Also I've seen a lot of fake seamaster 300 completely similar to the original, me too I've buy one of this fake:-( 

But about Omega, Glycine or I think other brands, there's a lot of material on the web to spot the fakes... what I see is that about the G-shock is not easy to find a good guide to spot the fakes, for example in the Sjors web site there is something, and this help me, but there's not too much in other place of the web.

I see the Frogman is very easy to find as fake... look at this on the bay: 110037000311 for a new "adept" like me seems legit... but the price? I think is very low, the same item ws sell for buy it now 15/18POUNDS
This let me think a bout a fake. Probably I'm wrong and this is perfect! So I must buy immediately!!!!

But was is distinguishing from an original, what's the important things to know?

Thanks for put your knowledge her eon the forum!

Regards

|>


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

My 6900 is a 'made in China' model. It came from our sponsor, HB Watches, and I have no doubts about its authenticity.


----------



## robertrock (Mar 18, 2006)

Mine is about 4-5 yrs old and "made in china" on the back.





robert


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

So looks like a Made In China is authentic:-!


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, finally I think made in China is legit....

What about the bay frogman? Anyone have some opinion...?


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

*Post a link Schirra - *

*I've never seen a FROGMAN with a made in China engraved on the back. They all say Made In Japan.*

*One thing for sure, you can be sure that most, although not all FROGMAN's that say Made In Japan, probably are, except the fakes<|*


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Ozzie, here's the link for the FRogman... I don't think is marked made in China, but I don't know if this watch is correct and original... what's your opinion?

http://cgi.ebay.it/Brand-New-Frogma...ryZ10337QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

:think:

I think is not original.... BTW... I'm not expert!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Schirra,

This is a 100% fake. Unfortunately eBay is flooded with these fakes. My (not happy about it, but best) advise is not to look for a DW-8200 Frogman or a DW-2000, unless you know the seller as trusted Casio seller or member. A few weeks ago Skyhook pointed to mm that even a trusted Casio seller had a fake DW-8200 for sale (no names please). When I pointed the seller, he immediately removed the watch for sale, but I guess it stresses how good these fakes look for people who are not 100% in it (even I was fooled once!).

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)

*Hi Schirra,*

*Sjors is right. There are WAAAAAAAY too many people trying to sell fake G's on ebay lately :-| <| :rodekaart O| . Try to buy from a WUS member if you can, that is your best chance of not getting a fake. *


----------



## skyhook (Apr 14, 2006)

Sjors said:


> Hi Schirra,
> 
> This is a 100% fake. Unfortunately eBay is flooded with these fakes. My (not happy about it, but best) advise is not to look for a DW-8200 Frogman or a DW-2000, unless you know the seller as trusted Casio seller or member. A few weeks ago Skyhook pointed to mm that even a trusted Casio seller had a fake DW-8200 for sale (no names please). When I pointed the seller, he immediately removed the watch for sale, but I guess it stresses how good these fakes look for people who are not 100% in it (even I was fooled once!).
> 
> ...


 *I have to agree 101% with Sjors that if you're inexperience, you should stay away from the basic DW-8200 frogmans found in ebay. *


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank you guy's yours advice is like a Bible for me.

I never want to make error buying garbage form the bay...


;-)


----------



## skyhook (Apr 14, 2006)

Schirra said:


> Thank you guy's yours advice is like a Bible for me.
> 
> I never want to make error buying garbage form the bay...
> 
> ;-)


 *Hi Schirra,

You can always pm me (*Frogmans only) or make a post here to verify.

Regards,
SKy*


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

i have seen both "Made in China" DW6900 and DW5600E

(if they were fake, i don't think they would put "Made in China" on them, why not put "Made in Japan" ;-) :-D )

and btw, I have seen "Made in Japan" DW6900 and they came with black plastic buckle as well. So the "plastic buckle" is not _China exclusive_


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

Schirra said:


> Hi Ozzie, here's the link for the FRogman... I don't think is marked made in China, but I don't know if this watch is correct and original... what's your opinion?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Brand-New-Frogman-G-Shock-Watch_W0QQitemZ110037479331QQihZ001QQcategoryZ10337QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


*Hi Schirra -*

*Thanks for that link, although not being able to quickly read the language, it appears the listing was removed:-S *

*But I don't think I have seen any member post a FROGMAN photo that says Made In China.*

*I think they all say Made In Japan.*

*Their are many fakes on EBay but I believe nobody really knows where they are made.*

*Possibly Malaysia, Indonesia, Thailand, China, Hong Kong, but I think definitely not Korea or Japan as these countries both have strict rules that are enforced along with strict gaol terms for offenders:-!*

BALLISIMO!!!:-D


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi all...
The watch is just arrived righ now.
I've openend the box and I must say that is a very nice model and watch, very basic function however, and the clasp is black in plastic.... (it is normal?)
:-S 
The watch seems total legit, so I can assume that the Chinese "file" is just close!!!!!
:-!

the DW-6900 - 1V was also used by astronauts in teh Shuttle/ISS and now figure in my space related watchse!

:thanks


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Schirra,

The clasps of a DW-6900 can be both in plastic and in metal. The plastic buckle is very strong, although once one of mine was broken during shipment.I guess it was crushed in the stamp machine or an other part of the postal procesing traject.

Personal I like the plastic buckle, because the buckle is not cold on the skin (well, actually when wearing there is no difference). Teh DW-6900 is maybe my most favorite basic model, so I have quiet some models now. The triple eyed devil look has always worked as a magnet to me.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

Sjors said:


> Hi Schirra,
> 
> The clasps of a DW-6900 can be both in plastic and in metal.


*Guys, can someone post a photo of this Chinese made DW-6900 including the plastic buckle?*

*I've never seen one made in China, or a plastic buckle:thanks*


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

Ozzie, here the pics you have request... this is brand new and I have recieved this morning!

Hope it helps you!

Regards


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

Hi Schirra -

That is amazing as I have never seen this model before.

I lived in Japan for a long time and this is where I got all my G's from.

Most of mine are made in Japan.

In this case, I can't vouch for your model but reading Sjors post, It must be authentic I guess, although anyone's guess..

Certainly looks genuine.. Probably made for the overseas (Non Japanese) market.

Hope it serves you well, and thank you for the excellent photos:-!


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

OZZIE said:


> It must be authentic I guess, although anyone's guess..


We've established that these models are authentic, Ozzie. No 'I guess' about it!


----------



## OZZIE (May 5, 2005)

tribe125 said:


> We've established that these models are authentic, Ozzie. No 'I guess' about it!


*Hi Tribe -*

*I have not established that they are authentic so cannot personally say they are, although a few owners have said they are authentic so I would believe it.*

*I never believe from photos only as believe me, their is some real sh** out their That's only me..*

*This has made me very sceptical as I have been caught out with many fakes:-( *

*I think you feel the same way about size. Not very accurate are they?*

*We had a great dinner at my place tonight and we were talking about this. My Father, Rieko, and a few friends have travelled the world for many years and a similar topic was a good subject of discussion tonight.*

*It took us on to many countries and cultures, who we can trust, etc.*

*After living in Japan for so long. and returning to Australia, It was a real handyman's shockB-) *


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

So, Ozzie, have a good dinner, my girlfriend have some uncles in Australia, based on Adelaide... maybe one day we can go to see this beautiful country I hope.

say hello to your friends and drink a good australian red whine for me!!!!
I love australian wines!!!


----------



## Schirra (Jun 3, 2006)

Another frogman.... and this?

:think:

http://cgi.ebay.it/CASIO-G-SHOCK-TI...QQihZ018QQcategoryZ111660QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sherab (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi,

I have one 6900 made in china, one 6900 made in malaysia and one 7500 made in thailand.
The back of both 6900 says only "water resistant" not "water resist 20 bar" like on the 7500 - so, does this mean, the 6900 ist not water resistant 200m?
What more, the 6900 from china has a better display (illumination) and sharper inscriptions on the bezel (split-reset, start-stop, etc.) than the 6900 from malaysia.

regards



Schirra said:


> Hello, what do you think?
> It is legit this DW-6900 made in China... I have seen Casio made in Japan and malaisya, but never in China...
> 
> It is a fake?
> ...


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome sherab.  

All G-Shocks are water-resistant to 200m. Do you have any photos that show the differences you describe between the two 6900s? There shouldn't be any difference, and if Malaysian models are showing what seems to be a drop in standards... well, that's a worry.

(I'm assuming they are standard 6900s, and that one isn't a fake BAPE model?)


----------



## Adam in NYC (May 31, 2006)

My standard DW-6900-1V is Made in China (Y factory). Would really like to see pics showing the difference between the 6900s made in China & Malaysia.


----------



## sherab (Mar 27, 2007)

thanx, just look at the thumbnail in the first post - both my 6900 have the same back, the only difference is "made in china" and a small "Y" beneath on the one 6900 and the back of the other 6900 says "made in malaysia" with a small "H" beneath
both are "normal" 6900, no fakes .... (bought it, because Jack Bauer wears one in 24 Season 4)
the back of my 7500 looks like this:
http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn...l.typepad.com/photos/wr_casio_gw1100/back.jpg

far more stylish, if you ask me, but unfortunately the 6900 is not available in germany, well, only this 6900E
http://www.g-shock.de/de/lineup/dw-6900e-1er/

regards


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

It was the better display and sharper inscriptions on the bezel that was interesting me. It even crossed my mind that the watch has been around so long that the production machinery might be starting to wear out.


----------



## Jefferson Faudan (May 13, 2012)

casio are also manufactured in china... i have a wholesaler where i get all these casio's i sell as well... it's legit. i personally have a few of those basic watches and they work fine. you'll be surprised how cheap you can get those in wholesale prices


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

The dead walk.


----------

